# Filter Media



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Feb 2020)

Guys 

considering changing my filter media as it looking a bit worse for wear now, 'im using an Eheim Ecco Pro 300 it has three tray, bottom tray has a coarse foam used as a pre cleaner, next tray has plastic tubes and the top tray has small cintred glass ball as per supplied with the filter, thought about Seachem Matrix as Green aqua rave about it but after reviewing it on the net its just a pumice stone -  any suggestion on replacement media. 

Cheers Paul


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2020)

course and medium filter sponge 

read bio media for fluval 305


----------



## Nelson Marto (21 Feb 2020)

I have Seachem Matrix and eheim substrat pro and NEO MEDIA from aquaRio. For me the 3 are good in case of bacteria holding.
But in case of durability/ usability I prefer NEO and Matrix, because eheim is allways releasing some small particles sand, it will be my last option. 
But the 3 are very good medias.


----------



## jaypeecee (21 Feb 2020)

Hi @Dolly Sprint 16v 

It depends what you want the filter to do. Three stages of filtration is a common setup - mechanical, biological and chemical. Are you using this filter to remove ammonia excreted by the fish? Or are you handing this task over to the plants? Some more information about your tank would be helpful. With more than 1600 posts to your name on UKAPS, you're hardly a newcomer to the hobby. A few more details would be helpful for people like me who would like to help but don't know anything about your tank.

JPC


----------



## DeepMetropolis (27 Feb 2020)

Ive read that Neo media does need to be replaced after a while and Seachem matrix doesn't as they claim.


----------



## Deleted member 18375 (27 Feb 2020)

I use Biohome and it seems good so far, read mixed things about Seachem Matrix though


----------

